# Low Profile Mist King Reservoir?



## milmoejoe (May 8, 2006)

I know most folks use buckets or pails of some sort for their mist king setup. 

Looking for a low-profile container that will work underneath my bakers rack, preferably not an eye sore, but I guess I can always paint or plasti-dip it. 

Plan to make a run to the container store to shop around, but haven't had much luck searching online.

Any ideas?


----------



## sarahspins (Jul 15, 2013)

If you place the bulkhead low enough it shouldn't matter if you use a "short" container vs something like a bucket. I'm not using a bucket with mine, I just repurposed a small container I wasn't using for anything else - it only holds about 1 gallon so I refill faster than most people, but it fit perfectly in the space I had available for it and that mattered more than volume


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Might I suggest you measure your opening size. Then you can tell us that is must fit into an area blank x blank x blank.
I think until then, suggestions may be rather vague and of little use to you. 
I don't know if "low profile" means under 18" tall, or if it means under 6" tall. For instance, a plastic sweater box would be a poor choice for a reservoir. Your bulkhead will sit about 1.5" high (because of the collar assembly), so you can never get the last bit of water out. Since a sweater box is only about 6" deep, and you can't overfill, you only have a usable depth of a few inches. It would make it an ineffiecient reservoir, but possibly a good choice? Not enough info to tell.
Personally, I would shop Lowe's before going to The Container Store. Lowe's may be cheaper if they have something suitable.

Consider choosing a food grade plastic.


----------



## milmoejoe (May 8, 2006)

I'd estimate 12"H and a full (48"Lx18"W) rack space for the container.

We had all kinds of HDPE containers at the Smithsonian that would have been perfect. Folks couldn't remember where they came from. 

I might be able to squish a home depot 3.5gal pail under there, but it'd be tight. A pain to refill, anyway. 

Food / restaurant grade stuff is a good suggestion, I will search around. 

Thanks!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

milmoejoe said:


> I know most folks use buckets or pails of some sort for their mist king setup.
> 
> Looking for a low-profile container that will work underneath my bakers rack, preferably not an eye sore, but I guess I can always paint or plasti-dip it.
> 
> ...


I understand your situation. I was doing the same thing until I found another cabinet. I use a bucket right now with mine; however, it is because it is hidden in a cabinet . With regards to your situation, you can use any container that you want/need based on the location. Of course it has to be tall enough for the bulkhead as someone already noted; however, you can still maintain the same capacity if you simply get a longer container. The capacity only dictates how often you need to refill it. If you want more, just find a container that is just tall enough to fit in your rack system and allows for refill, just wide deep enough to fit into the rack and allow for the bulkhead at the back, and just wide enough to fit into the rack system (maybe leaving some room for the pump to fit on the same shelf). I am certainly no expert, but a container that is dark enough to prevent light coming in may also prevent growth? Not sure, but think that is the reason for the dark tubing. You can find any number of these containers at just about any large box store. I hope that helps.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

You could get something made out of black acrylic, although it's not the cheapest solution.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use a clear plastic storage tote... 14x12x12. Bulkhead 1" from the bottom

I love it, I can just look at it from across the room and know how much water is left in my resevoir.
Also, its far easier to store in small spaces than a bucket.
Also, my pump sits on its lid and I can still store it easily.


----------



## milmoejoe (May 8, 2006)

I'd pay $100 for the right container, but I just haven't seen it. 

I was leaning towards a storage tote-type container, but I hadn't thought about the light penetration & growth problem. 

Was starting to lean towards an oil catch @ RhinoGear Dispos-Oil Oil Recycling Can - 3 Gallons, Model# 11849 - Amazon.com

but, I like the clear container idea better


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive had zero issues with algae so far. the container gets no direct light, and I clean it once a month with 5% bleach


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You say that refilling is an issue that may limit your choice. A funnel with a short hose attached to it could alleviate that and maybe allow you to squeeze a few extra inches in there. 
I ran a reef tank for my chiropractor that was very limited on space. I had a funnel and tube permanently attached to the sump (behind the tank where you couldn't see it) to top off the fresh water.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought a few low profile purple sterlite containers @ Walmart that I used under my rack. There low profile containers that messure 6 5/8 inchs high. I started my first shelf @ 7 1/2 inchs from the floor. The containers hold 8.5 gallons of water and what I would recommend doing is adding a plastic door shim to one end so the water can collect to one side of the container (OCD...haha) here is a link to help you out, FYI they sell them individually @ walmart stores but I run 2 of theses. Walmart Mobile


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I use one of the smaller sized "Very Useful Boxes" from OfficeMax. Mine holds about 6 gallons, and lasts me 2 weeks on a fill. I have two ultimate pumps attached, distributing water to 18 Vivs, 25 nozzles at 10, 5, 5, 10 seconds per cycle each day.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

What Im using is a water bottle with filter floss wedged in between the line and the hole so no contaminants aka my kids get in.. Using RO water refilling, this not actual poland spring..


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Pick up a used aquarium on craigslist.


----------

